# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 > 1969 Ads >  1969 Ads: 1st National Bethany to Avery Advertising

## Pete



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Nothing is showing up on this one. . . 

ps. . .I've been viewing this thread extensively for the past few days and today I spent 3 hours looking through the threads. What a great thread, Pete, and thank you for putting this together. This is waaaaay before my time, but I have become enamored with the mid 50s-60s and this thread is just great!!!!! Thanks a bunch!

----------


## Martin

hmmm... the pictures are showing up for me.

huh. just learned that der dutchman was affiliated with adairs cafeterias... -M

----------


## Plutonic Panda

hmmm. I'll try on my Windows software and see if that works, I'm using a Macbook so maybe that is why.

----------


## zookeeper

Those are great! I didn't know the Adair's connection with Der Dutchman/Zuider Zee either. I loved seeing the AMC ad, what a fun place that was as a kid.

Panda, Do you have an ad-blocker plug-in? The size of the pics are probably being recognized as ads and showing you a big blank nothing.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I used to LOVE!!!! Der Dutchman.  Especially The Gumbo.  It was probably the best I've ever had.  I could go in there, order some boiled shrimp, some gumbo and some hushpuppies and be happy as a clam.

----------


## Martin

for me, der dutchman's hushpuppies alone were worth the trip. -M

----------


## Prunepicker

> for me, der dutchman's hushpuppies alone were worth the trip. -M


And before Der Dutchman it was the Zuider Zee.  Dang, I'd fill up on 
those and with tons of any buttery spread they served.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I used to LOVE!!!! Der Dutchman.  Especially The Gumbo.  It was probably 
> the best I've ever had.  I could go in there, order some boiled shrimp, 
> some gumbo and some hushpuppies and be happy as a clam.


Liar!  Liar!  Pants on Fire!

You'd have *several* baskets of hush puppies, as in hundreds of hush 
puppies.  The shrimp and gumbo went home in a doggy bag with 
several baskets of hush puppies.  That's why you (we) tipped the 
waitress so generously and why she drove a Mercedes 450.

Who are you trying to fool?

----------


## Prunepicker

> ... just learned that der dutchman was affiliated with adairs cafeterias... -M


I remember driving to Adair's to pick up Thanksgiving Dinner in 1969. 
There was ice on the streets.  I drove a 1960 Renault Dauphine.

----------


## Mel

Oh man, those Der Dutchman Hush Puppies were addictive. I could eat a plate of those right now!

----------


## Prunepicker

> Oh man, those Der Dutchman Hush Puppies were addictive. I could eat a 
> plate of those right now!


I don't remember where I found them but I had about 2lbs in the freezer 
some years ago.  They were the same as Der Dutchman/Zuider Zee served.  
I know they're available.  Here's something from Yelp.

----------


## Mel

Wish that joint was closer. That's some good looking chow.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Wish that joint was closer. That's some good looking chow.


I'm thinking that a super market had them as we speak and that I saw 
them recently.  Maybe it was at the commissary at Tinker.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I don't remember where I found them but I had about 2lbs in the freezer 
> some years ago.  They were the same as Der Dutchman/Zuider Zee served.  
> I know they're available.  Here's something from Yelp.


I just remembered!  They were at a restaurant in Bethany some years ago.
It was call Harbor something.  The hush puppies were identical to Der 
Dutchman/Zuider Zee.  They were long long cylinders.  Fantastic.

For some reason no restaurant has been able to last longer than two years 
in the location on 6400 NW 39th Expressway.  I believe it's a fantastic 
location.  It just doesn't work.  Don't know why.

I only hope that Boomerang Diner will last after it's move to NW 39th.
No place has lasted much longer than two years at that location, either.

I don't believe Flat Tire Burgers lasted a year.  Now Boomerang is in that 
location.  They never had much of a lunch crowd on N. College.  I never saw 
more than 3 tables filled at any time.  I don't know how they expect to have 
a larger crowd on 39th.

Papa Angelo's does an incredible biz.  Why you ask?  Because the The 
pizza is fantastic.  Absolutely fantastic.  Order the thin crust Pepperoni.  

Oy vey!

----------


## Martin

> It was call Harbor something.


you're thinking of harbor house. -M

----------

